# First lathe - Rikon Mini



## JohnGray

Good review! Thanks for the post!!!!!


----------



## ropedog

great review, i also have the same machine it is my small pen turning lathe and it is a great machine for the price. i also noticed the plastic cover vibrating so i put some duck tape around the ball and know it is alot better. my one suggestion is to get rid of the handle on the tail stock, it vibrats like crazy and will fall of one day if you don't keep tighting it. have fun and be safe.


----------



## Berg

I also noticed that the scale markings on the tailstock are completely unreadable without a strong light and looking at the right angle. I don't imagine it is terribly important. I know I have 2.5" of travel.

Roper, thanks for the tips.


----------



## SteveRussell

Hello,

Welcome to the addictive vortex we all call *"Woodturning"* who's prisioner you are and from which there is no escape. 

Seriously, you will really enjoy woodturning and getting your lathe broken in… I've been a professional woodturner for 14 years, so if I can help you please do not hesitate to contact me, or post a question. Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------



## dbhost

Just a slightly more experienced turning newbie to a newer newbie. Stick some money in a starter set of turning tools you won't feel bad if you mess them up learning to sharpen… I personally have the PSI 8pc set. Works great, and not anything like Sorby so if I screw them up on the grinder, no huge loss…

My first turning was a laminated spindle for a lamp. It never got as far as the lamp stage. I managed to find a big crack in the stock and was very grateful for my face shield when it came off the lathe and bounced off of the shield. No blood but it did compress my nose a bit… So if you don't have one yet, GET A FACE SHIELD!

Get over to Radio Shack, or just about any electronics store, and grab some coax sealing tape for the edge of your plastics. (The tape should be near where the Amateur radio / CB stuff is…. These days typically in the back room). If not that, then the rubber electrical tape from a hardware store. DO NOT use the typical Vinyl electrical tape. It dries out and falls off really quickly…

And lastly thanks for the write up on the Rikon mini. I am sure there are lots of folks looking at that late…


----------



## Dusty56

If the thickness of the plywood base has made your lathe height less than perfect , then simply get another piece of the same thickness plywood and put it on the floor to stand on …it's a lot easier than cutting down four legs : )
Is there any way to enlarge your photobucket pictures ? I clicked on them and it went to the PB site but no magic occurred as far as enlargement goes. : (


----------



## Berg

Steve R, thanks for the offer. I'm sure I'll take you up on that. You may be sorry. 

DBhost, I've been told get a face shield a couple of times since talking about turning. I have an old one but it's time to update. The coax tape idea sounds good. I use 33+ black tape when I do electrical work. It's great for that but not for sticking to plastic like we are tlking about. Thanks for the info.

Dusty, I wasn't really going to cut the legs. I plan to get a foam mat to stand on. A good one is about an inch thick, I think (I hope). That will put me just right. Maybe I'll end up with two cheap ones.  
I have put some full size pics on Photobucket. If there is one I didn't that you would like to see let me know. If there is a shot you want that isn't there I'll take it for you. Lets see if this works.
http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/bourg2649/Rikon/Alignment.jpg
http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/bourg2649/Rikon/OutOfTheBox2.jpg
http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/bourg2649/Rikon/STH70916.jpg
http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx355/bourg2649/Rikon/STH70913.jpg


----------



## Dusty56

Hahaha , just offering a solution to your vertical challenge…..I've worked with enough people over the years and after reading that you were going to cut the legs off as your solution ,well , it gave me some horrific flashbacks ! LMAO
Thanks for the big pictures…they came through great !


----------



## Darell

Well, nuts, you beat me to it.  I set up my new Rikon 70-100 lathe a couple of weeks ago. I'd planned to do a review of it but you did it so much better than I would have. I didn't take any pictures. Had the same problem with the belt cover rattling, I just slap it and it quits. Compared to the Jet I think it's way easier to change speeds. The pulley cover moves right out of the way so you can get your hands in there to move the belt Haven't had a problem with the tail stock handle. I have had a bit of trouble getting the tool rest holder to snug down. Finally got it to where it works fine. The lower pulley on mine keeps working loose. Think I need some lock-tite for the set screw. It runs smooth. Mine isn't even bolted down yet and it doesn't move or vibrate at all. Turned a few pens so far with more projects for it in the pipeline. Great review. I agree it's an incredible value.


----------



## Berg

Dusty, The first house I owned was a duplex. Instead of bothering me the tenant decided to fix a door that was sticking. He chisled (probably kitchen knifed) the casing.

Darrell, Glad you like the lathe and the review. Last night I decided to put some tape on the cover. I used the 33+ electrical tape. It matches the black cover perfectly  The fix for me came when I taped the two long verticle edges where the cover sits against the head stock. My other passion is motorcycle riding. I have a Harley and as a good HD rider I also have blue Loctite. I used it on the stand bolts but I'm thinking I didn't need to. I'll keep it close by in case I have pully problems. Thanks for the heads up on the pully.


----------



## chriswright

Hey, thanks for the review, I've been wanting to know more about these lathes. If you want a good set of turning tools for not a whole lot, I did a review of the Benjamin's Best 8 piece set (http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/712) that you can get from Penn State Industries. If you do get them though, I suggest finding someone with a Wolverine system for their bench grinder and learn to use it, you'll need to touch the edges up a little.


----------



## Berg

Chris, Thanks for the recommendation and the review of the BB tools. I think I'll get a set in the mail today.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

Thank you! I have been looking at this lathe myself…


----------

